# Free online course, Spanish for beginners



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/spanish-for-beginners-1

Run by the Open University under the FutureLearn programme. Starts 9 January.


----------



## eric_e (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for that Alcalaina. I've bookmarked the link.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/spanish-for-beginners-1
> 
> Run by the Open University under the FutureLearn programme. Starts 9 January.


Thanks for that, I've just signed up for the course.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

So, those of you who signed up, how's it going?

And if you missed it, it's still not to late to join!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> So, those of you who signed up, how's it going?
> 
> And if you missed it, it's still not to late to join!


Very interesting course so far, this first week is words and phrases I'd learnt before but it's good to have a reminder. Already part way through next week's. 

Steve


----------



## Townfanjon (Jan 2, 2016)

Great help , thank you , I will mix this and duolingo.


----------



## Alvarro (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you for the link. I joined up BUT far too many self-identifying questions, why on earth do these people want to know so much about you? I have noting to hide but I do resent having to provide someone in the United States, or anywhere else, with so much information.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Alvarro said:


> Thank you for the link. I joined up BUT far too many self-identifying questions, why on earth do these people want to know so much about you? I have noting to hide but I do resent having to provide someone in the United States, or anywhere else, with so much information.


I think those type of answers are mostly voluntary.


----------



## thaiphoon (Mar 20, 2016)

I found another one free for life: Duolingo. Google it. Just one word I can say: Great!


----------



## eric_e (Jul 26, 2016)

I have done the first week but wasn't too impressed by it. I joined to learn conversational Spanish but they seemed to put a lot of emphasis on being able to type the special characters with accents in the Spanish alphabet. I found these very difficult to do on a laptop with English keyboard. I don't really expect to be doing much typing in Spanish, I only want to speak it.

I think I was happier with Duolingo.


----------



## Townfanjon (Jan 2, 2016)

eric_e said:


> I have done the first week but wasn't too impressed by it. I joined to learn conversational Spanish but they seemed to put a lot of emphasis on being able to type the special characters with accents in the Spanish alphabet. I found these very difficult to do on a laptop with English keyboard. I don't really expect to be doing much typing in Spanish, I only want to speak it.
> 
> I think I was happier with Duolingo.


Totaly agree Eric , but don't forget it is the " open university " there is a lot of dotting the eyes and crossing the tees lol . I will make sure I finish it though. 
have a look on you tube plenty of good vids on there


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

thaiphoon said:


> I found another one free for life: Duolingo. Google it. Just one word I can say: Great!


A lot of us learners use Duolingo in conjunction with other teaching sites.

I have been using Duolingo for about a year and can recommend it.


----------

